# Thoughts on muscle-ups?



## NTSC (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anybody use these? Opinions?

cheers.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

That Kali Muscle bloke does, could be worth a go.


----------



## NTSC (Jan 17, 2017)

Prince Adam said:


> That Kali Muscle bloke does, could be worth a go.


 Haven't heard of him, I'll check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Prince Adam said:


> That Kali Muscle bloke does, could be worth a go.


 THE SWOLEST MOTHERFUUKER IN THE YARD


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

a exercise to make you look good, that relies on the shift of your momentum. why would you do a muscle up? when you can just do weighted pull ups and weighted dips and reap a lot more benefit from progressively heavier weighted dips, then to just do a tricep dip/close grip press up variation at the top of performing a pull up with your own bodyweight?

Muscle up vs 60kg weighted pull up & 60kg weighted dip


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Starz said:


> a exercise to make you look good, that relies on the shift of your momentum. why would you do a muscle up? when you can just do weighted pull ups and weighted dips and reap a lot more benefit from progressively heavier weighted dips, then to just do a tricep dip/close grip press up variation at the top of performing a pull up with your own bodyweight?
> 
> Muscle up vs 60kg weighted pull up & 60kg weighted dip


 You don't find this impressive?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Training split is a factor here. They could work with an upper/lower but aren't suited to a push/pull upper body split.

I'm inclined to agree with Starz that there are probably better exercises but I've never tried them.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> You don't find this impressive?


 Yes, I do, very impressive given it's him.

Don't get me wrong, if you have just your bodyweight and you can do them, then do them. but, if you're talking overall growth and optimising growth as priority, I think a progressive increase in weighted dips and pull ups would be far superior and rewarding, then to simply muscle up with your own bodyweight.

People try to cheat form with the likes of pull ups, but if you go on to perform them weighted with a good amount, 50kg+ you'll be dragged to a dead hang position and there will be no real momentum participating in your reps, that you can take advantage of @Baka is probably king of this forum, as far as progressive weighted pull ups/dips goes, what are your thoughts mate?

I'd personally, rather break it down and progressive with weighted pull up/chin ups and weighted dips. you'll get a lot more bang for your buck imo, especially from weighted dips over a bodyweight dip at the top of a rep built on momentum.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Starz said:


> Yes, I do, very impressive given it's him.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if you have just your bodyweight and you can do them, then do them. but, if you're talking overall growth and optimising growth as priority, I think a progressive increase in weighted dips and pull ups would be far superior and rewarding, then to simply muscle up with your own bodyweight.
> 
> ...


 Exactly this....imo theyre a demonstration of the strength built from more productive methods... ie weighted chins/dips


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

ausmaz said:


> Exactly this....imo theyre a demonstration of the strength built from more productive methods... ie weighted chins/dips


 I would agree with this and could say the same about power lifting 1rm. Probably is more showing off but what's wrong with that. I don't ''need'' to be able to bench press a bus but I keep trying.

It would add more cardio to your workout as not everybody's only goal is muscle and strength. Cardio is boring so if you can find a more interesting way of doing it would be good. Possibly :confused1:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I would agree with this and could say the same about power lifting 1rm. Probably is more showing off but what's wrong with that. I don't ''need'' to be able to bench press a bus but I keep trying.
> 
> It would add more cardio to your workout as not everybody's only goal is muscle and strength. *Cardio is boring so if you can find a more interesting way of doing it would be good. Possibly :confused1: *


 I probably shouldn't of used the phrase 'showing off', a 'demonstration of strength' seems more suited lol.

It would add cardio? lol. performing fast rep pull up/muscle ups is far from cardio mate. boxing for cardio purposes is a fantastic choice and fun, as well as learning you something at the same time. I'd much rather spar some rounds, then hit a treadmill and the likening. gets you out the weight room too.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Starz said:


> I probably shouldn't of used the phrase 'showing off', a 'demonstration of strength' seems more suited lol.
> 
> It would add cardio? lol. performing fast rep pull up/muscle ups is far from cardio mate. boxing for cardio purposes is a fantastic choice and fun, as well as learning you something at the same time. I'd much rather spar some rounds, then hit a treadmill and the likening. gets you out the weight room too.


 I would hardly say it's far from cardio. Normal weight lifting will train your cardio system to some extent. Do high rep squats and see how fast your heart is beating. To be fair I've not done muscle ups. Tried them once when someone dared me but couldn't quite do it. Probably could with a bit of practice.

I would agree on the boxing though, very hard work, can only do couple mins at a time.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> I would hardly say it's far from cardio.


 I did 8 miles with 26kg on my back yesterday... stupid me... could have just done a few muscle ups


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I did 8 miles with 26kg on my back yesterday... stupid me... could have just done a few muscle ups


 If God wanted me to run he wouldn't have invented cars.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I would hardly say it's far from cardio. Normal weight lifting will train your cardio system to some extent. Do high rep squats and see how fast your heart is beating. To be fair I've not done muscle ups. Tried them once when someone dared me but couldn't quite do it. Probably could with a bit of practice.
> 
> I would agree on the boxing though, very hard work, can only do couple mins at a time.


 I would tbh and I perform pulls ups and chin ups every week.

Yeah, I agree with the high rep squats, that's training your cardio system to quiet a good degree imo. high rep squats, with a pretty moderate weight is brutal. but, most that train, come with the typical bro sh1t, that lifting weights faster or more intense is a form of cardio.

Intense weight training, really just doesn't compare to actual cardio. I'm an advocate of lots of high volume training and granted I'm quiet fit, but at the same time, I'm quiet far off from being cardiovascular fit. go to the nearest football pitch park and perform some interval training, sprints from goal post to goal post back to back, with minimum rest. you'll see my point.

As for muscle ups, I've never tried to do them, they've just never really appealed to me. 100kg weighted pull ups + dips however does. long term goals.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> I would agree with this and could say the same about power lifting 1rm. Probably is more showing off but what's wrong with that. I don't ''need'' to be able to bench press a bus but I keep trying.
> 
> It would add more cardio to your workout as not everybody's only goal is muscle and strength. Cardio is boring so if you can find a more interesting way of doing it would be good. Possibly :confused1:


 Good point.....i guess its up to the individual to determine their worth in a program....and they do make you look a boss :thumb


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks impressive , especially with mass he carries, I would do them now and again just to show off tbf....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Starz said:


> I would tbh and I perform pulls ups and chin ups every week.
> 
> Yeah, I agree with the high rep squats, that's training your cardio system to quiet a good degree imo. high rep squats, with a pretty moderate weight is brutal. but, most that train, come with the typical bro sh1t, that lifting weights faster or more intense is a form of cardio.
> 
> ...


 Vid of 100kg pull ups or bullshit


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Vid of 100kg pull ups or bullshit


 Read


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Starz said:


> Read


 Ah I apologise, bit of an unrealistic goal though especially if you're natty...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Ah I apologise, bit of an unrealistic goal though especially if you're natty...


 Depends. Pull-ups may be a harder one but dips are fairly easy to progress on IMO. If you were running both as main lifts and not supplementally I see no reason it's not possible given the time and dedication.


----------

